# September Photo Thread (big pics!)



## e19896 (Sep 1, 2007)

It is winter and who the light the colours are kicking in allready here we go then..

















Therest

Of to hug some trees..


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 1, 2007)

*oh i love those*

you're up early for a Saturday.

Heres mine for Sept...


----------



## alef (Sep 1, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

>



Lighting is really good here, love the sort of the effect happening on the left side. Your photography is improving at an astonishing rate.


----------



## japanese001 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Lovers*


----------



## johey24 (Sep 1, 2007)

J001!! Welcome indeed. I love these photos. Truly lovely (or as my partner just remarked, "That's f*&^ing fab!!").

I find them exquisitely soft, mysterious, idealistic, romantic and above all (to me in any case) original. Great!! Love all three, but esp no 2 with the bamboo background. That is something I'd like hanging against a massive, long wall. Just the shadow to the right .... maybe crop it?

Not seen any of your posts before, notice you are new to the site, so welcome mate. This is a good place to be. Enjoy. 

Question: Do you take "live" / "street" photos or do you use models? These 3 above are so perfect to me old eye that I have to ask. No insult intended.


----------



## baffled (Sep 1, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> It is winter and who the light the colours are kicking in allready here we go then..
> 
> 
> Of to hug some trees..



I would have to be honest and say that your photographs don't normally appeal to me but that set is very good indeed.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 1, 2007)

japanese001 said:
			
		

>



September's off to a cracking start


----------



## baffled (Sep 1, 2007)

A Camden market candid.


----------



## baffled (Sep 1, 2007)

And a couple of _rubbish_ shots











Taking my lead from Cybertect, the last 3 shots have all been 85mm f/1.8


----------



## Chorlton (Sep 1, 2007)

fucken hell good shot - baffled - top hat is great


----------



## Chorlton (Sep 1, 2007)

japanese001 said:
			
		

>




just great


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 1, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> you're up early for a Saturday.
> 
> Heres mine for Sept...



Hey, *nice stuff*! That macro of yours IS working very well, indigo4.


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 1, 2007)

japanese001 said:
			
		

>



Wow!!! These photos are pretty special. Well done!


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 2, 2007)

Glad you liked it JC. I like the third in the set you just posted.

Here's another from yesterday's walk around Liverpool. Buildings rather than people this time.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 2, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> I would have to be honest and say that your photographs don't normally appeal to me but that set is very good indeed.



well thank you and today have a corker..










			
				alef said:
			
		

> Lighting is really good here, love the sort of the effect happening on the left side. Your photography is improving at an astonishing rate.



well thank you and i guess you might like this


----------



## e19896 (Sep 2, 2007)

erm whome..


----------



## Tankus (Sep 2, 2007)

This afternoon in Walthamstow


----------



## Tankus (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## indigo4 (Sep 2, 2007)

*its september*

and things  are dying...


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2007)

*"Nice cock."*

Deleted due to photo comp!


----------



## chooch (Sep 2, 2007)

_japanese001's third shot_



			
				Chorlton said:
			
		

> just great


It is. very lovely


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Woman's elbow:






Same woman's hands and cel phone:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Me, in white shirt.






My kid.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Close up of Shrek.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Random kids.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

These however,(and previous examples of your sportsday snaps) are just shit.




			
				Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Random kids.



Their shit even by snapshpot standards - I've said it before, you're a lazy photographer, if you put even a couple more seconds of thought into these boring family snaps, such as at least getting them straight, they might start to become a little less tedious. Sorry but it's just annoying as:
a: you've got a lot of pointers to draw from here.
b: you've been advised before but can't be arsed implimenting that advice and...
c:,... as a result we have to look at tons of shit boring snapshots of a school sportsday.

I mean, what the fuck is this???

Do you truly believe that to be worth posting? Did you even look at it yourself before slapping it up?

Sort it out.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Because when you do, you actually show signs of thoughtfulness, as proved by these infinitly more interesting pictures.




			
				Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

There are different reasons for taking pictures. I can understand why you prefer that first set. I like them too, but I was doing something different in them than I was in the football ones.

Btw, the football ones are straight. Look at the trees in the football head picture.


The kid running toward the camera, I liked because of the human elements of the picture, the kid's face, the movement on the field, the referee, and the attitudes of the people in the stands. The elements create a harmony for me.

The football head picture I just like. The grainy field shot has my son in it, that's why I put it up. The stuff toy picture has me in it.

The other photos have more 'artistic' elements, graininess, unusual angles, obscure subjects, etc, that make them more acceptable to the 'artiste' photographers. That's fine, but sometimes, I'm trying something else.

Also, I have a relatively cheap camera at the moment, with limited lens ability, etc. I can't gimmick my photos up like I could with a better camera. As a result, I'm trying to experiment within the limits I've been given.

And pie, pretty much anyone can learn to take the doctrinaire artistic photos. All you have to do is read a couple of books.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

i took this into photo shop began messing about then thought no leave it i find it simply awsome and now i have the feel i want to go out and play some more.. but i have shit to deal with and if life was only going down hill to the who live at leeds takeing nice images getting stoned then i would find myself more happy..


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> The kid running toward the camera, I liked because of the human elements of the picture, the kid's face, the movement on the field, the referee, and the attitudes of the people in the stands. The elements create a harmony for me.
> 
> 
> Also, I have a relatively cheap camera at the moment, with limited lens ability, etc. I can't gimmick my photos up like I could with a better camera. As a result, I'm trying to experiment within the limits I've been given.



Listen, IMO, you just need to think a little more about your composition - I'm not talking about any 'doctrines' - just think about the frame more (and those football ones aren't straight). Pull back, maybe,  look at the relationship between the trees the field & the crowd with more consideration, etc.

As for the camera, I understand the limitations, but there are ways. Have you any kind of mauual setting? do you have an EV control function. Can you set a more vivid colour option, etc.
eg: Try tilting the camera up to the sky and then bring it down to the scene for a  more dramatic exposure etc.

You can make these sort of images more interesting.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Listen, IMO, you just need to think a little more about your composition - I'm not talking about any 'doctrines' - just think about the frame more (and those football ones aren't straight). Pull back, maybe,  look at the relationship between the trees the field & the crowd with more consideration, etc.
> 
> As for the camera, I understand the limitations, but there are ways. Have you any kind of mauual setting? do you have an EV control function. Can you set a more vivid colour option, etc.
> eg: Try tilting the camera up to the sky and then bring it down to the scene for a  more dramatic exposure etc.
> ...



I actually do all those things. Also, for example, the photo of the running kid is cropped; many but not all are, so what's in the frame is something I've considered.

You may have looked at the trees and the crowd etc different than I did, but....that's how I looked at it. It's also been cropped, so the things that are in the image, are there because I wanted them there, in the way that they appear.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

p.s. They are straight.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> p.s. They are straight.



Really?







Anyway.......


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Odd, isn't it? 

If you look at the body cut in half in the lower right, it's a clean midsection slice.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> If you look at the body cut in half in the lower right, it's a clean midsection slice.




So it is...


----------



## japanese001 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Alcedo atthis*

Hunting




child


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 3, 2007)

Didn't spot this one until too late for the texture comp.






random snap on the way home from the pub






can't remember taking this one - sat on an old memory card.


----------



## janeb (Sep 3, 2007)

japanese001 said:
			
		

> Hunting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are fantastic


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

japanese001 fucking love the work mate pie 1 jc both take a chill pill..


----------



## Tankus (Sep 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> japanese001 fucking love the work mate pie 1.



me too


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> pie 1 jc both take a chill pill..



No need too. 
I thought we'd already agreed that this place isn't a just a mutual back slapping club? 
I was just expressing an long held opinion and offering serious advice. 
JC can take it. He's a big boy y'know.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> No need too.
> I thought we'd already agreed that this place isn't a just a mutual back slapping club?
> I was just expressing an long held opinion and offering serious advice.
> JC can take it. He's a big boy y'know.



Me know and yes feed back etc good bad is what we need but easy is all i say..


----------



## besgreyling (Sep 3, 2007)

*cool photo's Japanese001*




			
				japanese001 said:
			
		

> Hunting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You make amazing photo's!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> No need too.
> I thought we'd already agreed that this place isn't a just a mutual back slapping club?
> I was just expressing an long held opinion and offering serious advice.
> JC can take it. He's a big boy y'know.



Yes, I can take it. Pie isn't my first critic, after all. That would have occurred back in about 1983, when I had my first successful entry in a juried photo exhibition.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

nice n easy..


----------



## dada (Sep 3, 2007)

beautiful photos japanese001.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> nice n easy..



Nicely done.


----------



## dada (Sep 3, 2007)

love the clouds e19896.
they're dramatic.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Nicely done.



What, no comments about straightness?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> nice n easy..



Nice colour.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> What, no comments about straightness?




Why would there be? 

All I can see in that shot is a natural distortion of perspective caused by a slightly wide angle lens being angled upwards ever so slightly.

Do keep up


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Why would there be?
> 
> All I can see in that shot is a natural distortion of perspective caused by a slightly wide angle lens being angled upwards ever so slightly.
> 
> Do keep up



Yes, that's why god gave us shift lenses.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Why would there be?
> 
> All I can see in that shot is a natural distortion of perspective caused by a slightly wide angle lens being angled upwards ever so slightly.
> 
> Do keep up



It is, of course, possible to get the lines straight in a wide angle shot, you know?


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Strange you should post that shot.
I'm having an early night as I have an early start tomorrow shooting a job on a fishing boat...




...with a wide angle lens


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2007)

I dare you to stand on the bow and watch through the wide angle for any length of time 

Besides, I thought wide angle was cliché/passé/bourgeois this week


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Strange you should post that shot.
> I'm having an early night as I have an early start tomorrow shooting a job on a fishing boat...
> 
> 
> ...



Well, now you know that it's possible to have it come out straight.


----------



## japanese001 (Sep 3, 2007)

*The master of the shrine*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 3, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=eCMT3tJCyM8


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> nice n easy..



Wow!  You're photography is coming on in leaps and bounds!


----------



## e19896 (Sep 3, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Wow!  You're photography is coming on in leaps and bounds!




yep i know need to take out time ego and all that pride before fall but the light helped and having a good dslr helps and your bad self i still have some images of you from a long time ago..


----------



## cybertect (Sep 4, 2007)

Time for me to inflict yet more car-related pics on you all 

This occasion being the Edition 38 Show in Northampton at the weekend, a rather chilled watercooled VW event set in parkland.

I set myself a little photographic challenge to not use any of my zoom lenses, so I restricted myself to a 50mm f/1.8, 85mm f/1.8 and 15mm f/2.8 fisheye (mostly for shots of car interiors). Quite refreshing to work so light.

















I had Paul Russell's images in my head when taking this one, for some reason.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 4, 2007)

...


----------



## cybertect (Sep 4, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Wow!  You're photography is coming on in leaps and bounds!



Seconded  

@ japanese001: keep posting! I'm really enjoying your images.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 4, 2007)

well thanks all for the feed back but to be frank right time right place and there was three of and under the influance of stevewithington and
dan sumption / and the kind people from lowtech all helps so ill pass on the feedback to these people.. now i have a problem geting to such a peek i feel other work will not reach that blinding moment but befor all red sky was this..






more dwarriden


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 4, 2007)

japanese001 said:
			
		

> Hunting


Stunning!




			
				e19896 said:
			
		

> nice n easy..


Nice, I took something similar last night:


----------



## e19896 (Sep 6, 2007)

There is a light that never gose out..


----------



## baffled (Sep 6, 2007)

Another from Camden Market


----------



## baffled (Sep 6, 2007)

Took this a while ago but only just got around to processing it.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 6, 2007)

Oskjuhlio, Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 6, 2007)

Skogarfoss, Iceland


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 6, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Oskjuhlio, Reykjavik, Iceland



stunning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 6, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Oskjuhlio, Reykjavik, Iceland



Beautiful shot


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

>



I like that 

enumbers - love the sunset shot.

tom_craggs -  wonderful as always. Love the steely reflections of the clouds in the windows.

cybertect - the subjects of your car shots never really interest me, not my thing, but I have to say they are near flawless. I love your work with shallow dof. Great crispness and clarity that works well with it.

japanese001 - you have some really lovely photos, good to see someone new to the board 

my offering: an old shot, but only just scanned in today, so that's why I'm posting it in this thread





Very boring subject-wise, but I like sx-70 film colours, so there


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 7, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> There is a light that never gose out..



I like this very much.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 7, 2007)

Japanese001

Welcome to the boards.  Your photography is great, please keep posting it.

enumbers

Well done your shots are getting really interesting

Tom Craggs

I loved that Reykjavic one

JC2

Straighten up and fly right as they say somewhere over on your continent.

There is nothing wrong about converging verticals if they are unavoidable because of a wide-angle lens.  If the verticals on the left and right balance that looks fine, or a dominant vertical at the centre of the picture is upright.  However a single vertical in the centre that is over to one side, along with a flat surface whose edge is in sight leaning in the same direction, speaks of a picture taken in a hurry.  If the horizon on a seascape is not level it looks horrible (I have done a few of these when photographing yacht races with a long lens).  Photoshop is there for just these times though.

The thing is you have some really good pictures among the ones you have posted.  Why dilute them with vast quantities of samey uninteresting ones?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> JC2
> 
> Straighten up and fly right as they say somewhere over on your continent.
> 
> However a single vertical in the centre that is over to one side, along with a flat surface whose edge is in sight leaning in the same direction, speaks of a picture taken in a hurry. ?



It _was_ taken in a hurry. It was the beginning of a scrimmage, and I took, and posted the pic, because my son was in it. Call it a small conceit. The only reason it was posted, was because my son was in it, not because of any claim of artistic or technical merit.

I've already said this about that photo. If you're going to criticize what I'm doing, at least have the courtesy to read the post before you shoot your mouth off.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> The thing is you have some really good pictures among the ones you have posted.  Why dilute them with vast quantities of samey uninteresting ones?



Because I'm not posting solely to satisfy your idiosyncratic tastes? I post the pictures I do, because I like them. That's the only reason.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You're being pig-headed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> You're being pig-headed.



Tweedledee


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Sep 8, 2007)

*I feel it*




			
				Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Japanese001
> Welcome to the boards.  Your photography is great, please keep posting it.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 8, 2007)

japanese001:

That's lovely.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## johey24 (Sep 8, 2007)

Japanese, do you have a website where u post your photos? Would love to see more. Please. 

I do think the photos you have posted thus far are the best collection of works I have yet had the pleasure to see. Admittedly, I am an amateur and haven't been around here long ... and perhaps beauty IS in the eye of the beholder, but ... waaau, you know how to bring emotion to a photo. 

Hats off to you.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## indigo4 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Japanese 001 -*

that poster picture,....just LOVELY


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## indigo4 (Sep 9, 2007)

*best friend*

max


----------



## hiccup (Sep 9, 2007)

Shame about the motion blur (took it from a moving tube train), cos I really like the different poses of the cranes.


----------



## keybored (Sep 9, 2007)

*Hopes pegged...*


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 9, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

>




Oh blagsta dear chap another stunning image..


----------



## e19896 (Sep 9, 2007)

Now i was trying something that did not work and if it had done i feel it would have looked fucking cool so you will have to goto REST
as it will not let me play here..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 9, 2007)

enumbers

What were  you trying to do that didn't work?  Maybe someone knows how to do it and will help out here.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## baffled (Sep 9, 2007)

Fantastic shot isitme  

Couple of random walk round town type shots.








The above was 1600 ISO run through Noise Ninja, I love Noise Ninja.








Trying to straighten that almost drove me crackers and I'm still not entirely happy with it, IRL the wall isn't straight to the benches.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 9, 2007)

isitme said:
			
		

>



Like lots. What software? Is this more LightRoom trickery?


----------



## lobster (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## lobster (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's a few shots from a wedding I was at yesterday.

My youngest cousin





A Status Quo tribute band who turned out to be less shit that I expected.  They all looked like they should be presenting Top Gear though.





Same band doing T-Rex as the second part of their act.





I won't bore you with any more cliched photos


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 9, 2007)

lobster said:
			
		

>



Columbia icefields: pretty hard to walk there, eh?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm Mauvais and I've been taking more photos of the same thing. I am self contained cliché!





















I am tired now bye.


----------



## isitme (Sep 10, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Like lots. What software? Is this more LightRoom trickery?



Thankyou and no.


----------



## lobster (Sep 10, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Columbia icefields: pretty hard to walk there, eh?



I had sandals on actually


----------



## baffled (Sep 10, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Like lots. What software? Is this more LightRoom trickery?



Not that this is the right thread but Lightroom is no more than a digital darkroom and is certainly a lot less capable at manipulating images than say, Photoshop.

I may have misread/interpreted your comment Stan but lightroom is great for straightforward processing (contrast, saturation, highlights, shadows and tones etc) but no good if an image needs lots of work/manipulation.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 10, 2007)

isitme said:
			
		

>



Nice.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2007)

Gratuitous kitten shots.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 10, 2007)

Awww


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Awww



Even bigger awww... their mother was run over and killed by a car. We knew she had kittens but it took us a week to find them.

The epitome of awwwwness... orphaned kittens


----------



## e19896 (Sep 10, 2007)

*f451*












It is my mood and the light more than anything as to why i have gone to black and white and i re read Fahrenheit 451 and ive allways liked roofs over citys etc and here is the rest


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Gratuitous kitten shots.



Holy shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never have photos of kittens made me want to steal them so much. WANT!!!!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 10, 2007)

isitme said:
			
		

>



Fucking great


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dr_Herbz said:
			
		

> Gratuitous kitten shots.
> 
> They are rather brilliant as kitten shots go.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 10, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Not that this is the right thread but Lightroom is no more than a digital darkroom and is certainly a lot less capable at manipulating images than say, Photoshop.
> 
> I may have misread/interpreted your comment Stan but lightroom is great for straightforward processing (contrast, saturation, highlights, shadows and tones etc) but no good if an image needs lots of work/manipulation.




Don't think you misunderstood. Many people who don't use PhotoShop in depth seem to prefer LightRoom for the very reasons you mention. They actually get better results.

Isitme's shot shows some very subtle manipulation, but I would guess it was a quality shot initially that didn't need a lot.


----------



## baffled (Sep 10, 2007)

Had a French market in Watford yesterday.









Spent a fortune on organic fruit and veg and picked up a lovely selection of cheese and pate's *mmmmmm Morbier*


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 10, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Holy shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Pie 1 said:
			
		

> They are rather brilliant as kitten shots go.


Thanks... I think they're the cutest things I've ever seen and I wish I could take full responsibility for them looking so good. 
I took 10 shots of them and I couldn't decide which to post, they all look gorgeous.


----------



## ICB (Sep 10, 2007)

Some great photos on here so far, lovely stuff

On the wedding theme, here are some portraits from my sister's big day on Sept 1st.


----------



## baffled (Sep 11, 2007)

More random walk round town shots from t'other day. 




















Nothing particularly new or different but it all helps to keep my eye in


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2007)

There are a load more of these from a part deralict church..







On the way to said church this cctv took my eye..


----------



## dansumption (Sep 11, 2007)

This month, I will mostly be photographing weddings:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/1353914473
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/1354801242


----------



## e19896 (Sep 11, 2007)

dansumption's tripod and away we go..


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 11, 2007)

*Urban Green Fair, Brixton*


----------



## e19896 (Sep 12, 2007)

who erm the low night sun and the hills back streets of sheffield who erm nice..


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 12, 2007)

the ghost of a fish


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 12, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> There are a load more of these from a part deralict church..




I've love to see them

that is beautiful, the lighting especially is just perfect IMO


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> the ghost of a fish



Very, very nice. What is it? A fossil or, a cooking tray?


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 12, 2007)

isitme said:
			
		

>



gorgeous!


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 12, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Very, very nice. What is it? A fossil or, a cooking tray?




It's a cooking tray

 

Hope's it's not too obvious 

the original looked pretty grim TBH, but i felt inspired to try to make it into something prettier


----------



## Balbi (Sep 12, 2007)

My first plunge into the competition  I'm a point and shoot cheap digicam type, so all this filter talk is lost on me.


----------



## dansumption (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Louloubelle's "ghost of a fish" is absolutely incredible (and particularly relevant to the Vik Muniz I'm reading at the moment)


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> My first plunge into the competition



Good start.

PS - this thread's not a competition


----------



## e19896 (Sep 13, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I've love to see them
> 
> that is beautiful, the lighting especially is just perfect IMO



here
are the images and i took a whole load more wed.. the place is wonderfull in all aspects going to play some more in there over the weekend..


----------



## kerb (Sep 13, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> gorgeous!



yeah thats stunning. 

is that on a long exposure isitme?


----------



## e19896 (Sep 14, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Good start.
> 
> PS - this thread's not a competition



and me thought it was lol.. yes there are some stuning works here..


----------



## e19896 (Sep 14, 2007)

oh the joy of this place well must be off yes agine to church will the lord forgive me somehow i doubt it treelover knows nowt about such matters (lol)


----------



## baffled (Sep 14, 2007)

Something I was lucky enough to witness on my way to work.


----------



## baffled (Sep 15, 2007)

Adventures in boredom.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 15, 2007)

Last nights sunset:


----------



## dansumption (Sep 15, 2007)

Clues as to the whereabouts of my lost mind:
http://danshotme.com/galleries/2007-09-14_Rutland-Nylon-Washington/


----------



## mort (Sep 15, 2007)

My first offerings, from a trip to Wales...


----------



## mauvais (Sep 15, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

> My first offerings, from a trip to Wales...


That top one's cool! What kit did you use/processing did you do?


----------



## lobster (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice photos mort, i am trying to track down you flickr name  to find some more.


----------



## mort (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for the comments.  glad you like. 

mauvais - i use a D40x.  The first was taken with Sigma 10-20mm lens with some minor adjustments in photoshop.  

lobster - some more here


----------



## mauvais (Sep 15, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

> thanks for the comments.  glad you like.
> 
> mauvais - i use a D40x.  The first was taken with Sigma 10-20mm lens with some minor adjustments in photoshop.


 

I've just bought that lens for my D70, and I'm having fun when I can - you've obviously made the most of it there; love the sky.


----------



## lobster (Sep 15, 2007)

mort said:
			
		

> thanks for the comments.  glad you like.
> 
> mauvais - i use a D40x.  The first was taken with Sigma 10-20mm lens with some minor adjustments in photoshop.
> 
> lobster - some more here



Wow, you have lots of good photographs , too many to comment on.


----------



## baffled (Sep 16, 2007)

I see you have some Kilburn shots in there mort, are you a Kilburn local?, I grew up in Kilburn and only left recently due to property prices being what they are  , visit often as all my family are still there.

Anyway........

Some of you may recognise this shot from my PAD project, have wanted to play with textures for a while and used this as a test subject.







Basic for now and hopefully a little bit subtle.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## mort (Sep 16, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> I see you have some Kilburn shots in there mort, are you a Kilburn local?, I grew up in Kilburn and only left recently due to property prices being what they are  , visit often as all my family are still there.




Not a Kilburn local, but I know people involved in organising dance show at their festival so have taken a few photos the last couple of years.  



Love the thread, very inspiring work on here.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## baffled (Sep 16, 2007)

One from my walk to the shops.






and one from t'other night.


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 16, 2007)

What photoshop actions are they? I like the first the most- good shot.

From a few weeks ago in Croatia:
















http://flickr.com/photos/pingtiao


----------



## Robster970 (Sep 16, 2007)

got 10 mins today so did this


----------



## baffled (Sep 16, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> What photoshop actions are they? I like the first the most- good shot.



Thanks.

The first is just processed in Lightroom, mainly contrast, saturation and shadows.

The second is again processed in Lightroom but with texture added in photoshop.

Your first shot is great, love the clouds.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 16, 2007)

I need to get out and take some shots before I get cabin fever.
Took this from an old card that I thought I'd lost.


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 16, 2007)

*dr herbz...LOVE THAT.*

just went to dungeoness with a bunch of randoms off the net on a photography trip.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 16, 2007)

A few photos from a flying visit to London this weekend:

The new roof at St. Pancras





Embankment





Dirty Window





There's a few more here


----------



## dansumption (Sep 16, 2007)

Stanley Edwards: that photo really does look like it comes from a Magical City. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 16, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> Stanley Edwards: that photo really does look like it comes from a Magical City. Wonderful stuff!




Thanks  

I nearly went and said 'hello' to her before I got distracted by these guys:






The girl with the dogs was sat on one of my regular solitary perches. It's a beautiful place to watch the sun go down and the guys above are always playing falmenco come Jango stuff to fill the air.

It is indeed a Magical City!

A painting is on it's way


----------



## baffled (Sep 17, 2007)

Been playing with textures again, some shots just lend themselves to it.


----------



## Nina (Sep 17, 2007)

Henry at Kew yesterday - making the most of some of the last summer clouds...


----------



## pogofish (Sep 18, 2007)

Recent Fireworks display.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 18, 2007)

This month sees the start of 'Beyond Limits: Sotheby's at Chatsworth' opening on the 8th September, showing 23 spectacular pieces of modern and contemporary sculpture in the famous garden. This display is included in the normal garden admission.

Well 8 pounds is a f-ing lot of cash but you know with the 4 pound bus fair and food cost the 30 pounds spent who erm was worth all of it i had a grand time with kate moss and dame barbara hepworth and others and got lost in the maze so i did not find auguste rodin and a few others but i might just go againe in fact i know i will what a good day out that was more images due soon i took over 200 there need scaleing some work doing on there curves etc..






just had to add..


----------



## Nina (Sep 18, 2007)

e19896...LOL

reminds me of my day at Kew.  Over priced entry and the quality of the overpriced food was crap.  The things we do for taking pictures


----------



## Skim (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been a bit lazy with the camera for the past few weeks, so until I get inspired again, I am training the lens on my personal boy model...






I'm not happy with the burn-out, but the colours worked well. And I like strange crops


----------



## e19896 (Sep 19, 2007)

Whome erm the winter light.. Freedom works over the road from here and round the corner in da portland works home of some mighty nortern dub and other kinds along with little steel works all rather odd but nice at the same time more due soon..


----------



## pogofish (Sep 21, 2007)

One of those "how the hell did we get roped into this?" moments!


























And yes, that guy strutting-it is Elvis Priestly, the one & only Canadian, Elvis-Impersonating, Priest!


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a few photos from a wander around Hexham Abbey on Monday.  There's a few more on my Flickr.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## e19896 (Sep 21, 2007)

oh erm i love it..


----------



## japanese001 (Sep 21, 2007)

*tokyo view*


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 21, 2007)

I love the very first one & the others are fascinating. 
I really must get myself to Tokyo sometime - I know I'd love it.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 22, 2007)

Not actually taken by me, it's off the wife's blog, but I'm in it ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 22, 2007)

japanese001 said:
			
		

>



Excellent


----------



## e19896 (Sep 22, 2007)

how do fuck do you follow j001 i mean come on..

any how here is one..


----------



## dansumption (Sep 22, 2007)

That last Japanese one is absolutely incredible - the reflection on the ceiling really makes it for me. Stunning.

With the grid window & reflections, it reminds me a little of a photo I took at Brussels airport a few years back. I never did manage to get the lines quite straight on mine though:


----------



## mort (Sep 22, 2007)

Design Market in the Festival Hall.  A large crystal chandelier shot out of focus.

Japenese001 - love your pictures


----------



## johey24 (Sep 24, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> how do fuck do you follow j001 i mean come on..
> yes, j001 is in a league of his/her own. absolutely brilliant stuff, esp the last one with the reflections overhead.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

>



That's better!


----------



## e19896 (Sep 24, 2007)

following a conversation with people i have removed these images for now..


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 24, 2007)

Clouds in her eyes


----------



## dansumption (Sep 24, 2007)

@ e19896: *Hang on!* - I took both those photos! (admittedly using your camera)

OK, I'll return the favour. Here's one you took using my camera:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 24, 2007)

Some contemporary Granada street lighting and graffiti. Like the way the graffiti artist has incorporated the lights into the wall. This is actually an incredible wall of graffiti. Not a lot of point in photographing it because you really need to experience it on site to appreciate it and there's a copyright notice in the bottom right corner - LBGcru I think.


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> This is actually an incredible wall of graffiti. Not a lot of point in photographing it...



G'wan, I fucking dare you


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 24, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> G'wan, I fucking dare you



 

Go on then. I'll take some shots this evening. Blatantly stolen from the artist then everyone can call me a hypocrite  

It does seem to be a growing hobby amongst the students here - collecting photographs of graffiti.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2007)

A few recent pics:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2007)

Very pleasing and calm pictures neonwilderness.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> That's better!



Thanks


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Very pleasing and calm pictures neonwilderness.


Glad you liked them


----------



## pogofish (Sep 26, 2007)

Cold mutton, Donegal, Ireland.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 26, 2007)

Recent doodlings with the 85mm...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 26, 2007)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Recent doodlings with the 85mm...



Looks like a most excellent lens. Nice shots - the colour squares works well.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 26, 2007)

It is fab. My zooms haven't been getting much of a look-in since I bought the 85 f/1.8.

I've been convinced that I need more fast primes, so I'm waiting on a 35mm f/2 and 50mm f/1.4 to arrive in the post any day now.


----------



## dansumption (Sep 26, 2007)

Fast primes are the biz! My zoom is broken, so I'm just using my 24mm f/1.4 and 50mm f/1.4 at the moment, and with very odd exceptions I prefer it that way.


----------



## japanese001 (Sep 27, 2007)

dansumption said:
			
		

> @ e19896: *Hang on!* - I took both those photos! (admittedly using your camera)
> 
> OK, I'll return the favour. Here's one you took using my camera:


nice shot 

The spaceship which is lighted up by the sunset


----------



## e19896 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks japanese001 and you know it means something following the paranoia over this lot and for the rest of you here is the rest Peek a Boo Dan S is rather f-ing awsome and i hoped you bounced to Kid A mate track six is written for us idd guess..


----------



## big eejit (Sep 27, 2007)

Daughter playing pool in the pub:


----------



## pogofish (Sep 27, 2007)

The Finn Valley in Donegal


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 27, 2007)

A couple of the gypsy band Gadjo over from Barcelona in Bristol recently.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 28, 2007)

San Miguel Bajo fiesta started last night. Here's tonight's bar mission:







And, here's me getting bored with the entertainment. Typical new build in the Albycin. No worries - the electrician will sort it out later, but at least it works!







Kids hanging out under the moon. Beautiful shot:











Very unsexy flamenco lady. Not my scene at all.

All shot on an old 3.2MP Olympus Camedia summat. Very nicely considered little camera. Few faults that I can find. Nice pocket shooter for next to nuffink!


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 28, 2007)

*found myself in Greece*

looking at this goodam thing for hours and hours


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 28, 2007)

*but then a day later*

also found this so wasnt all bad


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 28, 2007)

Playing with my new toy


----------



## lobster (Sep 29, 2007)

Île  Sainte-Marguerit 











Nice


----------



## e19896 (Sep 30, 2007)

This time last year without a dlsr the colours was kicking in big time this time this year there being slow to kick in but here are 5 from 162
i took on a wonder about 10 mushrooms in tea a bit of smoke and away we go this follows a rubish time regrads getting images one is well happy with what i got played with in gimp ie curves scaleing and other tweeking.. what a big photo thred this has been and it has to goto j100 dose it not? a shout to Stanley Edowrds some nice stuff and the others likewise there all good..


----------

